# The top of my Chi's nose is swollen??



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

It's the strangest thing. I just noticed that the top of Lila's nose is swollen. I didn't notice it earlier, but then I wasn't really looking for it either. What could it be?
There is no redness or sore spot. Maybe she ran into something? She is acting fine and eating as I type this. I gave her 1ml of benadryl about 30 minutes ago just in case it swelled up more. Is that the right dose? 
I forget how much to give, but I think it's 1ml for every pound. I was just to scared to give her 4 ml. That sounds like so much for a small dog. Does anyone know the correct amount?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sorry, I don't but I hope she feels better. Could it have been a bug bite of some kind???


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not sure about a bug bite. I don't see any kind of mark or redness, but then again, I have never seen what a bug bite looks like on a dog. 
Thank you for your kind words. I hope she gets better real soon or it's off to the vets.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I hope she's okay. Sounds like it's not bothering her, so that's a good sign. I'm not sure what it could be, but I was going to say the same thing... a bug bite of some sort. I would just keep an eye on it and if it doesn't go away or starts to bother her check with the vet. Keep us posted!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OK - the dosage on benadryl for dogs is 0.5 - 1mg per pound. That is milligrams not milliliters. So depending on how many milligrams are in a milliliter, I'm not sure what dosage you gave. 

The maximum dosage is 2mg per pound. That would be for a SEVERE reaction with swelling, hives, etc. 

Check your bottle of benadryl and see what the concentration is! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Hope things are all better today, do let us know 

Barbara x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I hope she is better today.


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

Does she complain or hide her nose when you try to touch it? If yes, then the area is a bit sore. Maybe she got bumped unto something like when playing. If it was bitten by some bug, you may want to look for a tiny red spot as a sign on the skin part.
Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

pls keep us updated


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello everybody. I took Lila to the vet just before they closed yesterday evening. 
At first he thought she may have been bit on the top of her nose, but he couldn't find a bite mark. He then said it could be allergies, but said she still could have been bit even though there is no mark. After I increased her dose of benadryl it took most of the swelling away. I'm supposed to keep on eye on her and if it swells up again to bring her back in.
Thank you all for your help and kind words. It's really appreciated!


----------

